# Damned if you do...



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

damned if you don't....

the master's lot is not a happy one..

I'm glad I'm not at sea anymore...at least not in that position

http://www.theage.com.au/business/global-ripples-in-port-phillip-mishap-20100323-qu7i.html


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Lokks like one incident to me and it looks like the guilty party are the port authority.

Just to stop anyone coming up with the "cultural differences" old chestnut, I HAVE known a Chinese Master throw a Pilot off his bridge.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel extremely sorry for the Old Man in this situation. However, the judge has indicated (correctly in my opinion), that notwitstanding the appalling shortcomings of the Port Control and Pilot, the Old Man had ultimate responsibility for the operational safety of his ship.

An opportunity for the lawyers to revisit and feast on pickings of the Wagon Mound (No.1) later Caltex Stockholm.

BW

J


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Extreme pilot error!

Not quite as good as the liberty boat in the early sixties, coming up to the Geelong jetty one Sunday afternoon, the engine room said that the engines don't go astern on Sundays! So the pilot lined up the ship and went straight through the middle of the jetty!


----------

